# Zen Ray Bino's



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I posted this once but I think I put it in the wrong section. So here goes again:

Has anyone heard of Zen Ray Bino's? I have been reading about them on some other sites and sounds pretty good, especially for the money. So just wondering if anyone on here has tried them and if so what did you like or dislike.

Thanks

here is a link to their site http://www.zen-ray.com/store/


----------

